# New "Wes World" SHOP....



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I am not sure about my shop .. i dont know if i overdid it with lots of ads and stuff.. I am trying to make it look like a busy shop.. enjoy..

Wes


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Not at all Wes...*



WesJY said:


> .. i dont know if i overdid it with lots of ads and stuff..


Any busy shop worth a spit has all kinds of stuff hanging on the walls. It's a feast for the eyes... a borgishmorg!! Looks good. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

The Confederate Battle Flag is a definite loser. Ditch it...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Love the Orange guys....*



LDThomas said:


> The Confederate Battle Flag is a definite loser. Ditch it...


LDThomas,

Are you kidding me...this has MOPAR written all over it! LOL










The orange guys need Confederate flags on their backs also...har Naw This is one KOOL looking shop Wes. You got it going on and Glad you made a Mopar reference or two or three...etc along with HOOTERS! Love it Wes yEAH! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Those Jackstands and lift realy add the finishing touches along with the Ram on the wall and shop floor! Will there be any Gals visiting anytime soon! Hooters waitresses, Playboy bunnies etc...

Very cool Shop ideas that have been poping up all over the boards man. Hilltop you are a trend setter for sure. 

Bob...2008 is the year of the Shop...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> LDThomas,
> 
> Are you kidding me...this has MOPAR written all over it! LOL
> 
> ...


LOL.. thanks.. i need to find people figure..those guys are too big i need the right ones.
Randy or Xracer - where did you get your small guys? 

Wes


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

LDThomas said:


> The Confederate Battle Flag is a definite loser. Ditch it...


WHY? The South won the war. 

Omega


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

LDThomas said:


> The Confederate Battle Flag is a definite loser. Ditch it...












This is about Wes' shop, not a politcal view thinly veiled as a decorating critique.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Who's yer Maid?*

You boyz and yer prissy shops! Y'all need to quit watchin' them pretty boy TV shows.

No confederate flag? Might as well work on a Prius hybrid then Wes!

No burn out marks...

No toxic ooze running out from under the trash cans...

No splats, drools, er runs around the vice or work bench

No squiggly gouges criss crossing the shop floor from the cherry picker with a big block bolted to it and a bum wheel.

No exxon valdez spooge under the service rack.

No test shots on the wall above the paint bench...I mean thats what it's for!

Most important is a weeks worth of worn out junk parts and carp lying around because John L. Customer demands to see his stinky burnt up clutch er liningless brakes....cuz he knows his rights!

Just funnin' on ya Wes  Great to see you launch yer new shop. Christen it with a humongous power brake! Someday I'll build a nasty gooey shop complete with EPA inspectors pulling ground samples from around the waste oil tank.

Next I suppose Calendars with french wenches and wrenches will be out of style too...sumbuddy kill me.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Looks good wes... :thumbsup: And the rebel flag... That says "General" all over it..:woohoo: Keep up the great mopar experience...

Bill you have a point... You need some ooozzzee comin from under the old oil barrel,
Scrape marks from the engine hoist draggin the floor, cracks on the floor from where you straightened metal with a big hammer,. That is my kind of shop to me.. Sure I have posters, custom pics, and the calenders in the hall way and office... Don't need them to get all covered from dust ya know...LOL

But all has a class of Garage to what they like. Build on and keep the shops busy....:wave:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

*Wes World*

Great Shop plus Chargers along with the Ram on the floor & wall. :thumbsup:

Wes, the mechanics come from old NASCAR Diecast car with pit crews by Hasbro. Other sources would be Hot Wheels NASCAR Car N Crew Pit Sets and HO train accessories. 

You will find your shop will evolve as you find, build and change detail. ...Xracer


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes,
great job. However, as Bill pointed out, the garage was only that clean on the very first morning they opened. By noon, they would be stuff all over the place and floor. :devil: 

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Good looking shop Wes. It's your shop so let the boys put up anything that suits them. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

XracerHO said:


> Great Shop plus Chargers along with the Ram on the floor & wall. :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes, the mechanics come from old NASCAR Diecast car with pit crews by Hasbro. Other sources would be Hot Wheels NASCAR Car N Crew Pit Sets and HO train accessories.
> 
> You will find your shop will evolve as you find, build and change detail. ...Xracer


ahh thanks for the info !

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*What's up with this Bowtie???*

Nice shop Wes!!! I see you've had some construction going on. The "only" thing I see wrong is the Bowtie, beside the clock. What's up with that??? You need me to send you a bigger one??? Shop does look good!!! I especially like the flamed Dodge on the rack!!! Try ebay, search "winners circle pit row" , ( ex. # 300230599067 )for some shop mechanics if you need smaller guys. "Congratulations", "pulling out", "two tire stop" are good ones. They usally have about 6 guys, tires, tool chest, etc. If you take a razor blade, shave em off the base, some will stand up by themselves. Again, nice shop!!! RM

This tool cabinet is from one of the packs. I shaved off the seat and the satelite dish, layed some note pads on top to cover up. I do need to find a smaller, flexible air hose, maybe some orange colored string.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes, 
At least you put the Bowtie and Ford emblems at the right size compared to the MOPAR one.  

Looks great! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Now go get some stains for that floor. :devil: Dave


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*the shop*



WesJY said:


> I am not sure about my shop .. i dont know if i overdid it with lots of ads and stuff.. I am trying to make it look like a busy shop.. enjoy..
> 
> Wes


 i like the shop wes i see you put up a hooters sign for bob how much did he pay to advertise there. those are some nice roadrunners where did you get them are they plastic or metal and can i get some thanks


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

*Wes World*

Wes,

Miss read your question & glad Randy answered it for you.

Shop looks great, I like all the posters & wish I could find more for mine, thought your people looked great all in the same uniforms. Like how you organized it into separate work areas.

How did you do that flame job on the Dodge - looks awesome!...RL


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Nice shop Wes!!! I see you've had some construction going on. The "only" thing I see wrong is the Bowtie, beside the clock. What's up with that??? You need me to send you a bigger one??? Shop does look good!!! I especially like the flamed Dodge on the rack!!! Try ebay, search "winners circle pit row" , ( ex. # 300230599067 )for some shop mechanics if you need smaller guys. "Congratulations", "pulling out", "two tire stop" are good ones. They usally have about 6 guys, tires, tool chest, etc. If you take a razor blade, shave em off the base, some will stand up by themselves. Again, nice shop!!! RM
> 
> This tool cabinet is from one of the packs. I shaved off the seat and the satelite dish, layed some note pads on top to cover up. I do need to find a smaller, flexible air hose, maybe some orange colored string.


ahhh thanks.. i ll check them out. i just got back from vacation. LOL about bowtie (at least i put ford, bowtie with it) 

thanks for kind words.. you the one inspire me to do it.. thanks randy and xracer!!

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

XracerHO said:


> Wes,
> 
> Miss read your question & glad Randy answered it for you.
> 
> ...


i had someone do it for me (custom flame) i cannot remember who he is. i lost his ebay name . it was done by airbrush. i am the can bomb guy. 

thanks for the kind words.. like you said my shop will get bigger and better 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

hojohn said:


> i like the shop wes i see you put up a hooters sign for bob how much did he pay to advertise there. those are some nice roadrunners where did you get them are they plastic or metal and can i get some thanks


SHHHHHH about hooters sign (bob made me a good deal that i cannot turn it down) shhhhhhh

about 1969 roadrunner body they are resin made by gary or troy mead I cant rbr which one. they are made to fit on afx and xtrac chassis - very sweet looking bodies.. bob did the paint job for me. those bodies would not work with can bomb for some reason (like 10 tries) but no luck. so bob did it with airbrush paint for me - thanks bob!

ebay seller name is gmead454 and tmead427

and 1970 roadrunner body is made by hellonwheels8 - she makes awesome bodies for years.. been buying from her for years!! i must have like 30 or 40 bodies from her so far.. the blue roadrunner fit on g plus chassis. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> You boyz and yer prissy shops! Y'all need to quit watchin' them pretty boy TV shows.
> 
> No confederate flag? Might as well work on a Prius hybrid then Wes!
> 
> ...


alright you made a good point.. its a brand new shop it ll get dirty eventually.. lol.. i ll make you happy soon... lol.. it ll have oil spill, burn marks, brake dusts, antifreeze leaking all over the list goes on.. 

Wes


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*roadrunner*



WesJY said:


> SHHHHHH about hooters sign (bob made me a good deal that i cannot turn it down) shhhhhhh
> 
> about 1969 roadrunner body they are resin made by gary or troy mead I cant rbr which one. they are made to fit on afx and xtrac chassis - very sweet looking bodies.. bob did the paint job for me. those bodies would not work with can bomb for some reason (like 10 tries) but no luck. so bob did it with airbrush paint for me - thanks bob!
> 
> ...


 i am into the tjets right now but thanks if you send me your addy i will send you a couple of cars i tried to cast to see what ya think. dont tell bill but i redid my mold and the roadrunner looks better. my email is [email protected]


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Confession Time*



WesJY said:


> alright you made a good point.. its a brand new shop it ll get dirty eventually.. lol.. i ll make you happy soon... lol.. it ll have oil spill, burn marks, brake dusts, antifreeze leaking all over the list goes on..
> 
> Wes



Well guys, here's how I try and keep my shop clean. For heavy cleanups we use the old push broom. The best toy is the Nascar Roomba robotic vacumn. This thing runs non stop, sucks up all the small debri. Has an automatic detection system for liquid absorption and oil spots. This thing even has a set of scrub and polish brushes for those black tire marks. If it bumps into a heavy object, there's a warning signal displayed. You guys need to get one to keep your shop clean. http://www.lnt.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2958177&cp=1331608.2585776.3004431&parentPage=family Hope this helps...RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

279 bucks for that vacuum??? LOL.. 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*do the math*

Ain't a bad price Wes, if you consider what you pay your shop guys per hour??? Could pay for itself in no time.
Might want to reconsider, lol!!! RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Ain't a bad price Wes, if you consider what you pay your shop guys per hour??? Could pay for itself in no time.
> Might want to reconsider, lol!!! RM


in HO scale it ll be done in 2 min!!! LOL

Wes


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Well guys, here's how I try and keep my shop clean. For heavy cleanups we use the old push broom. The best toy is the Nascar Roomba robotic vacumn. This thing runs non stop, sucks up all the small debri. Has an automatic detection system for liquid absorption and oil spots. This thing even has a set of scrub and polish brushes for those black tire marks. If it bumps into a heavy object, there's a warning signal displayed. You guys need to get one to keep your shop clean. http://www.lnt.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2958177&cp=1331608.2585776.3004431&parentPage=family Hope this helps...RM


LMAO!!!!!! Way to go Randy. I need one of those for the slot/ computer/Simpsons/ M&Ms/ Hard Rock Cafe room.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Now that is funny scaled artwork fun*

Nascar Roomba robotic vacumn...lol

Bob... ho scale dirt also (nice!)...zilla


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Nice shop Wes!*

Nice shop Wes!

But I don't see any VW emblems..  

I thought you were a fan.... :jest:

I can see you are having fun... :thumbsup: And that's what counts...

Scott


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*(Thread steal) sorry..*



Hilltop Raceway said:


>


You know, I was going to buy one of those but I was afraid that it would only turn left.....:freak:

Scott (Now let's get back to Wes World)


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Wes, I finally figured out what is missing from your shop.. a Scale Robotic Yule Brenner all dressed younger lads may not get the Wes World West World refrence but I am sure the old guys will and you youngin's do not need to know everything .. lol...


Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

OMG Coach, The only thing more pathetic than the movie West World...

would be that I'm old enough to remember it!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

,


Bill Hall said:


> OMG Coach, The only thing more pathetic than the movie West World...
> 
> would be that I'm old enough to remember it!


 
Right there with you Bill. And to think, they did a sequel that was as bad as the original. :freak: rr


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> OMG Coach, The only thing more pathetic than the movie West World...
> 
> would be that I'm old enough to remember it!


So how well do you recall it Bill.. LOL.....


Dave


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Hey didn't West World have 'pleasure models' also? :thumbsup:

I was a little kid when that movie was on TV. Wasn't Peter Fonda in it?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*West World...the Movie!*

I remember West World and Planet of the Apes also. Growing up in the 70s and 80s was Kewl.

Bob...Cool, Groovy -n- Far Out Man...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

i am changing my name - lol...

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

WesJY said:


> i am changing my name - lol...


Who are you now? :lol:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Www*

The Wild Wild Wes, (that sounds like an old TV show) or WWW, World Wide Wes, he's going global!!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

LOLOLOLOLOL!!! i ll call it wes's chop shop !!! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Google Wes's Chop Shop...har*



WesJY said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL!!! i ll call it wes's chop shop !!!
> 
> Wes


To easy man...

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=138183356

I just had to do this....LOL

Bob...Google helped me...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> To easy man...
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=138183356
> 
> ...


awwww s**t!! now i gotta come up with a new name!!!! LOLOLOL

Wes


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

:lol: TOO FUNNY :lol:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*my my my*

See what you caused Bob...Mr. Googler...zilla.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Bob's Chop Shop*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> See what you caused Bob...Mr. Googler...zilla.


Yeah Randy my bad...

http://backwoodsbobchopshop.com/

I guess Bob's Chop Shop doesn't work very well for me either. Huh, huh They said, "Pork But_s huh, huh.

Quite interesting though is the fact that they say you get "YOUR" deer meat...YEAH RIGHT! 

Bob...Chop, Chop...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Back Woods Bob's Chop Shop?*

uh oh.... Cue the banjo music. nd


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

LOLOLOLOL

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Whatever*

Wes, You call your shop whatever you want. Any name you choose, these clowns on here are gonna find something to pick at!!! Just keep on building, even if it is a Dodge!!! Now post some pics please!!! Just my thoughts...RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

lolololol... yes sir!!!!

wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*A Limey would be nice...*

Wes,

A picture of a Sub Lime Green Super Bird like your Avitar would be real Kewl in your shop!!!!! :wave:

Bob...Limey...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Still diggin the Wes World shop.

Rich


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Still shoppin at Wes World.


----------

